# Electrical service clearance



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Is there any requirement that an electrical service in conduit has to have a required distance from a gas meter or is this a gas company requirement in your municipality?

(NEC2005 230.9)


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 12, 2010)

Gas company; ours require regulator vent opening 3 feet from electrical enclosure with an arcing device such as disconnects, motors, switches, etc.

Can be remedied by installing an approved conduit on the vent opening to relocate the discharge opening, but of course the gas company wants to relocate the meter for a fee.

I can’t remember if this was once reference in the gas code

Not sure if you're asking about trenches in regard to conduit; NESC has separation distant from gas underground.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 12, 2010)

electrical service is not considerd a source of ignition around here (gas code requirement)


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 12, 2010)

Pcinspector1,

Are you asking about electrical conductors in conduit,  or electrical panelboards,

or electrical service [drop ] conductors?  ( RE: Art. 230.9 - `05 NEC ).    Please

clarify!        This may be a gas company requirement, not a code requirement!

( see Section  101.2.4,  # 16  in the `06 IFGC  )

Yankee,

Can you please cite the IFGC code section?    I haven't been able to locate it...  Thanks!

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 12, 2010)

globe trekker,

Electrical conductors in conduit service, how close can it be to a natural gas exterior meter? I think it is a gas company requirement. Thanks for the reference to IFGC section 101.2.4 #16 I did not see that!

Pc1


----------



## peach (Aug 12, 2010)

In most places its a POCO issue; they won't set a meter within 3' of a gas meter... I don't recall it being addressed in the Code.. but have had some trouble with the utilities.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 12, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> electrical service is not considerd a source of ignition around here (gas code requirement)


I am speaking of electrical service drops and meters, here. It isn't in a code book that I am aware of. I ended up asking my State Electrical Inspector if a service drop and meter was considered a source of ignition per NEC, and the answer was no. I think I have only seen a gas tank set near enough to the meter once to wonder (which is why I investigated the issue).


----------



## mark handler (Aug 12, 2010)

It's not in the NEC,  local power or gas company issue.

But the following is good practice

Refer to link

http://www.pse.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/builders/3885.pdf


----------



## Yankee (Aug 12, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It's not in the NEC,  local power or gas company issue. But the following is good practice
> 
> Refer to link
> 
> http://www.pse.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/builders/3885.pdf


" Incinerator or Open Flame 3 feet "  : 0 eeekkk!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 12, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> " Incinerator or Open Flame 3 feet "  : 0 eeekkk!


That is assuming no leaks......................


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2010)

NFPA 54 Gas Meters. Gas meters shall be located at least 3 ft. from sources of ignition.

As for the electric meter being a source of ignition it is attached to the house by means of a receptacle in the meter base. As with any electric receptacle, if something plugged into it comes out, there is a good chance that a spark will be generated.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 13, 2010)

mark,

Great information, thanks!

Talked to a HVAC/Plumber today his thoughts were the gas supply line stub coming through the wall would determine the gas meter placement, with the meter width and fittings needing at the most 24" of install space, but he had'nt seen to many issues where the meter and electrical service were closer than 36", thought it was a gas company thing!

Pc1


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 13, 2010)

Francis,

Can you please cite the section in NFPA 54 that you obtained that

' 3 ft. clearance requirement ' from?       I have the 2010 Edition

of all NFPA books and I am unable to find that particular section.

Section 5.7 in NFPA 54 - Gas meters, ...Section 4.3.1 Potential

Sources of Ignition, ...Section 5.2 - Provision for Location of

Point of Delivery, ...other??    Thanks!    

My contention is that it will be a gas company requirement and

NOT in the codes.       A 3 ft. clearance is a good, common

sense practice.

.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.nfpa.org/faq.asp?categoryID=923&cookie%5Ftest=1

There is a requirement that gas meters be installed 3 ft from sources of ignition, which are defined in NFPA 54 as:

Sources of Ignition. Devices or equipment that, because of their intended modes of use or operation, are capable of providing sufficient thermal energy to ignite flammable gas-air mixtures.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 13, 2010)

Mark,

Thank you for your prompt response!   

I am still unable to locate the ' 3 ft. clearance requirement ' in the

2010 edition of the NFPA 54.         I have read Section 3.3.61.2 -

Sources of Ignition, but do not see the ' 3 ft. requirement '

anywhere.        Are you sourcing from an earlier version of NFPA

54 perhaps?  

Thanks!

.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 13, 2010)

This is from the NFPA website

http://www.nfpa.org/faq.asp?categoryID=923&cookie%5Ftest=1


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 13, 2010)

Mark,

I read that section / information from your posted link to the

NFPA web site.      In researching my 2010 edition of NFPA 54,

I am still unable to locate that ' 3 ft. clearance ' requirement.

Maybe someone on our forum can cite the specific section

in NFPA 54,  ...or another NFPA book.        Sorry for being a

stickler [ per se' ], but I WOULD like to see the actual

language.

I still think that the ' 3 ft. rule ' is a good

"rule-of-thumb" to use in the field.         Also, on occasion,

someone will want to see the actual language "in black

&  white" for themselves, so I have to be able to show

them what code / standard book and what section.

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 14, 2010)

The 5.7.2.3 Meter Clearances; The requirement that a gas meter be located at least 3 feet from a source of ignition was

was deleted in the 2009 edition

The gas company enforces NFPA but we enforce IFGC in Virginia


----------



## jumper (Aug 14, 2010)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> The 5.7.2.3 Meter Clearances; The requirement that a gas meter be located at least 3 feet from a source of ignition waswas deleted in the 2009 edition
> 
> The gas company enforces NFPA but we enforce IFGC in Virginia


I do not know the IFGC or NFPA codes that require the 3 foot rule, but I know that this is true for my area of VA also.


----------

